# Problème d'écouteurs: shuffle 3eme génération



## ChocoDD (15 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai acquis récemment l'Ipod shuffle de 3ème génération (4 GO et une taille de fourmi obèse) en pensant trouver le partenaire idéal pour faire du sport (vélo et footing). 
Si dans l'ensemble je le trouve très pratique, c'est notamment grâce à son *système de commande sur l'écouteur droit*. Rapidement maîtrisé, il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il s'agit de la source de mon problème...
En effet ce petit système n'aurait semble t'il pas supporté la sueur que dégage mon corps d'athlète (pour faire du vélo le cable des écouteurs est plaqué par mon maillot). 
Etonnement les écouteurs fonctionnent encore tout à fait correctement, mais pas moyen d'effectuer les commandes du shuffle, les 3 boutons semblant inertes.

Avant de faire "sécher" le dit système j'aimerais savoir si la garantie s'applique à ce genre de cas (rare je suppose), car je n'ai pas vraiment envie de débourser 25 pour une nouvelle paire d'écouteurs.:hein:
Au pire existe-t'il des solutions de rechange (écouteurs non officiels, bricolage maison)?

En vous remerciant d'avance...


----------



## tombom (15 Juin 2009)

je sais qu'il existe des ecouteur qui pourraient s'adapter pour le shuffle, mais a une condition : avoir une telecomande, et en sachant que toutes les telecomandes ne sont pas compatible avec l'ipod... (il me semble avoir lu ca dans un test sur le shuffle) donc du coup, il te faudras trouver les bon ecouteurs, car de tout facon il te faut une telecommande, car sinon, tu peux ecouter la musique mais tu ne peux pas changer la chanson , ni regler le volume... et du coup, tu risque de te retrouver avec le meme probleme, a savoir une telecommande sensible a la sueure...
(et 25 pour des ecouteur... je sais pas si ya moins chers, avec commande adaptée...)

apres tu pourras toujours bricoler une protection en papier film autour de la commande... lol, meme si c'est pas tres esthétique...


bonne soirée


----------



## ChocoDD (16 Juin 2009)

Hum, j'ai bien peur que ta solution ne soit pas bien moins coûteuse que le rachat d'écouteurs. De plus avec une télécommande on perd l'aspect pratique d'avoir les poches vides pour le vélo ou le footing.:hein:

En faisant sécher le petit système de contrôle sur mon écran (17" à tube cathodique, ça chauffe!!) il y a désormais 2 des 3 boutons qui fonctionnent, mais celui pour baisser le son reste inerte...

Je pense que je vais me bricoler un petit film plastique ou quelque chose du genre pour protéger cette partie sensible, et peut-être acheter une des coques disponibles pour le corps de l'Ipod pour éviter de futures mauvaises surprises.

Merci à toi quand même.


----------



## tombom (16 Juin 2009)

je crois que je me suis mal fait comprendre... quand je parle de telecommande, je parle d'ecouteur du meme type que ceux d'apple avec commande integrée, et "non enlevable" (pas des telecommande que tu rajoute, en option, qui la  serait plus cher c'est sur, moins elegant, et du coup, moins partique, etc...) on s'etait bien mal compris ?


----------



## ChocoDD (22 Juin 2009)

Ah désolé en effet je ne t'avais pas compris. Mais oui racheter des écouteurs avec télécommande est une obligation, les autres ne fonctionnent tout simplement pas avec le shuffle.
Pour la petite info j'ai donc laissé sécher mes écouteurs sur mon écran de pc et finalement la télécommande refonctionne, même si pour baisser le son il me faut y aller à coup de marteau (presque pas métaphorique).


----------



## Fabien06 (5 Juillet 2009)

Salut, j'ai le même problème d'écouteurs avec l'ipod shuffle. Quand je fais du sport, la commande, initialement indemne, devient rapidement inopérante. Surtout la touche pour baisser le volume. Remarque, celle-ci se trouvant en contre-bas, peut-être la sueur s'accumule t-elle dans cette région ? Dès les écouteurs secs ceux-ci fonctionnent de nouveau. Pourquoi Apple, d'habitude pensant habituellement à des choses dont nous ne pensons même pas, n'a pas eu l'idée que l'on pouvait utiliser le shuffle pour faire du sport. Ils auraient pu trouver un système étanche !!! Au prix que cela coûte !!!


----------



## dikiys (12 Février 2010)

sa c'est passer apres la muscu aucun bouton de volume ne fonctionne..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------

je viens juste de resynchroniser mon ipod et le volume fonctionne de nouveaux mais c'est la derniere fois que je lutilise pour le sport :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

PS: j'ai dévérouiller le volume dans itunes je l'ais reglé à nouveau et voilà....j'espere que sa marcheras pour tout le monde


----------

